# Lock changes



## chat6541 (Feb 27, 2014)

how do i change locks with out beating the door to heck to get the locks off to put new ones on


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

im so happy to see that question, no offence to who ask but it just tells me the regionals are getting in a world of hurt where chargeback will be hit all around and put them out of biz and make it harder for people to get in this line of work.

first off if it doesn't pay 35 per door lock don't do it, and if you have kids and a family that need your income to live, don't do it, your better off with Obama to take advantage of what the government has to offer then doing this type of work


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope this is someone's idea of comedy. 

If not you should quit NOW! Not tomorrow or next week. RIGHT NOW!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

chat6541 said:


> how do i change locks with out beating the door to heck to get the locks off to put new ones on


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

chat6541 said:


> how do i change locks with out beating the door to heck to get the locks off to put new ones on[/
> 
> The way I get into a house depends on what lock is on the house. Most locks can be opened by drilling the screws out or drilling the bible out. Some locks, like schlages, are tougher. Most people don't lock their deadbolts, so a pair of channel pliers and a flat bar is usually what I need to get in a house. Sometimes, you have to tear up the door. I only use tearing up a lock as a last resort. There are a few You Tube videos that show you how to get into a house without messing up the door.
> 
> ...


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> chat6541 said:
> 
> 
> > how do i change locks with out beating the door to heck to get the locks off to put new ones on[/
> ...


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yea I know!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

there is also a thing called a *search* function


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> there is also a thing called a *search* function


That's where I was at with it. 

I get that everyone has to start somewhere but if someone is not going to google lock picking or look some stuff up on YouTube this business will eat them alive. It's not that I want to be a smart ass it's that this person needs to be careful very careful. I'm just going to guess here but if gaining entry is a challenge taking all the necessary photos is going to be a problem. 

I had a return myself just yesterday on a wint. No pic of the hose hooked to the water heater. There was a pick of me hooking it up and of water coming out the hose but no pic of the hose actually connected. So I got to drive 75miles each way back to take a pic. Good stuff!


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> That's where I was at with it.
> 
> I get that everyone has to start somewhere but if someone is not going to google lock picking or look some stuff up on YouTube this business will eat them alive. It's not that I want to be a smart ass it's that this person needs to be careful very careful. I'm just going to guess here but if gaining entry is a challenge taking all the necessary photos is going to be a problem.
> 
> I had a return myself just yesterday on a wint. No pic of the hose hooked to the water heater. There was a pick of me hooking it up and of water coming out the hose but no pic of the hose actually connected. So I got to drive 75miles each way back to take a pic. Good stuff!


I hate it when that happens!

Look I'm not trying to be a tough guy, but it seems like every time a newbie ask a simple question, someone has to make a snide comment instead of just helping the person asking the question. Some people on here have extensive experience that could help a lot of contractors. Even something as simple as "How do I get a lock off a door" should be answered with the best of everyone's ability.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh Good Grief!!

Use the Realtors Key.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> I hate it when that happens!
> 
> Look I'm not trying to be a tough guy, but it seems like every time a newbie ask a simple question, someone has to make a snide comment instead of just helping the person asking the question. Some people on here have extensive experience that could help a lot of contractors. Even something as simple as "How do I get a lock off a door" should be answered with the best of everyone's ability.


I once went to a Christmas Party at a very large regional. They are headquartered in Florida and service about 15 states. GOOD company!!! 

Anyway they have their "construction manager" do a little class on how to gain access. He spends 30minutes going over how to drill a knoblock. I was BLOWN away that a company who had been in business this long considered this guy an expert. I walked up and showed everyone there how to get in through a knoblock in seconds. A pipe wrench will work but I prefer channel locks. Grip and twist voila you are in.

It's not just newbie's is my point.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

The way I get into a house depends on what lock is on the house. Most locks can be opened by drilling the screws out or drilling the bible out. Some locks, like schlages, are tougher. Most people don't lock their deadbolts, so a pair of channel pliers and a flat bar is usually what I need to get in a house. Sometimes, you have to tear up the door. I only use tearing up a lock as a last resort. There are a few You Tube videos that show you how to get into a house without messing up the door.

All you other buttholes need to either help or shut your mouths. Everyone has to start somewhere. Many people use this forum for info and advice. All this man or woman is looking for is some advice. We all know regionals suck, and we all know there are hacks out there. Thats a given. All this person wants is advice. So you can help or go start the millionth thread about how regionals and hacks suck. 

Ironhorse 5 



*** please just piss off mister tough guy

Advice is one thing but dealing with that type of question is just stupid, as it is the regionals, nationals already think we have no skill set in what we do and can hire anyone.

While some can come in to this field and do a good job, we have to at least weed out the few of them ourselves. 

Anyone that ask that question as a pp or vendor is sure to fail 100 percent of the time and will be getting taking advantage of.


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Agree*

I was going to say the pipe wrench / channel lock solution... 
I used to use a pick gun. I used to drill. The knoblock is by far the easiest one to open. Seeing how total fools tear up a door opening a knoblock is the funniest thing.

Deadbolt... well that one is hit or miss. I sometimes get lucky and its not locked. After that I drill the 2 side screws. Drilling the key is a little tricky at times.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

*** please just piss off mister tough guy

Advice is one thing but dealing with that type of question is just stupid, as it is the regionals, nationals already think we have no skill set in what we do and can hire anyone.

While some can come in to this field and do a good job, we have to at least weed out the few of them ourselves. 

Anyone that ask that question as a pp or vendor is sure to fail 100 percent of the time and will be getting taking advantage of.[/QUOTE]

Ok so instead of letting some fail, at least try to help. If they don't take the advice it's on them. I was trying to individually insult anyone. However, a huge pet peeve of mine is blowing someone off and insulting them before even trying to help them. This forum exist for us to vent yes, but, saying nationals and regionals hire ****ty contractors is just beating a dead horse. A lot of threads on here devolve into bashing nationals and regionals. This person didn't want to hear that. He or she just wanted to know a better way to open a door. That's it.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Irnhrse5 said:


> chat6541 said:
> 
> 
> > how do i change locks with out beating the door to heck to get the locks off to put new ones on[/
> ...


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Irnhrse5 said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG! If you are tearing up doors, you have no right to be giving anyone else ****! because you are no better!
> ...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I mostly go in a window.*

It is very rare to find a house with all the windows locked.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> It is very rare to find a house with all the windows locked.


If you have someone small enough, you can go through the doggie door!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*a 24" extension ladder with a stabilizer is the most effective*

lock pick tool you will ever find.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Veteran hack solution................Bust a window and get paid for a board up to:whistling2:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'd say it depends on the lock type.

Most knob locks I use a hammer and 8" flat head screw driver. (some do prefer the big channel lock pliers - I learned hammer and screwdriver). On a kwikset type knob you place the tip of the flat head on the seam around the lock mechanism and drive it in about 1/4". Then pop out the lock. then use a pair of needle nose pliers to turn the stem inside to the left. You're in.









Kwikset deadbolt - drill out the screws. Takes a bit of practice to know exactly where the screws are from the outside. But they are to either side of the key hole and just below center. use a 5/16 or 1/4" drill bit. If you find an anti-drill plate, peel the skin off the face, remove the plate and drill as described.









There are several other manufacturers of knob locks that use a design that you have to use the hammer and screwdriver to tear a hole large enough to remove the lock cylinder. place the tip of the flathead where the seam is between the cylinder and the face of the knob. Drive the tip in until you can get some leverage and then work your way around the lock. once the cylinder is removed use the needle nose to turn the flat stem inside to the left. CAUTION: the parts of ripped metal are very sharp and will slice you like a scaple.








Now, when you run into Schlage dead bolts - find an open window. :lol:
Seriously, Schlage knob locks are almost immune to the hammer / screwdriver method. And for the dead bolts you need some very good 7/16" or 3/8" drill bits. drill out the cylinders. I had to learn the hard way.

OH...french doors. I love french doors. Because you don't have to worry about the locks. Place your foot against the botton of the door with the locks (the other door is held by two rods, one at the top, one at the bottom) press in on the door until the mechanism that operates the the rod is exposed. Use a screwdriver to move the slide. Once both rods are disengaged - push the door open. Viola! :thumbup:









A tip - if you are working on a pre-sale property and find some locks that are very high end or very decorative. Bid to gain access using a professional locksmith. Some of those locks can cost well over $100. Found some in a very exclusive gated community. I didn't want the homeowner after me because I put on a $5 lock and tore up his $150 pretty locks. And I made more money. :innocent:


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey he's trying. Some locks are more difficult than others. Us old timers in this business become very cynical after years of abuse and fighting ALL the time just to stay afloat and pay our bills. If you are new to the business you might want to get out right away. Once upon a time there was pretty good money in it but over the years they have come up with "allowables, industry standardized pricing" - crap like that. One company we worked for actually had a "bid cut" division. I'm sorry, but why in the hell do you want me to go give you a bid if all you are going to do is cut it!


----------

